# Behaviour problems



## Lauralou

Hi,

Im new to this site and im wanting some advice from other Cockapoo owners.
Lottie is now 1 yrs old and we got her when she was 9 weeks, i love her to pieces its just theres a few areas that concern me with her behaviour.
She's been to puppy classes and is due to start her advanced training.

1. Barking
We live in a ground floor apartment and alot of children, adults walk and run past. Lottie loves looking out the window or being out on the balcony but her barking is getting to much and im so worried that neighbours will start complaining. 
Also she is very observent and likes to watch the TV. If there is ANY animal or cartoon programme on she will run upto to the TV and constantly barkis (you dont actually realise how many animals are featured on TV), sometimes its even a cry because she knows she not allowed to do it.

2. Food.
If she has anything other than her normal food (James Wellbeloved) and anyone stands near her she will growl and once she actually went for me 

I really hate writing all this because it makes it sound like she is a naughty dog, but apart from the above she is an angel. 

I hope someone can offer their assistancce or even say that they have a dog that acts the same.

I look forward to hearing and reading your comments.

Thanks
Laura


----------



## Dylansmum

Hi Laura and welcome. I can't help much on the barking because my dog is a barker too, although he only barks with excitement when playing. I've never had a dog that reacts to tv. I know there are various anti- barking devices and sprays that you can buy, also you can use a water spray. As regards the food, she needs to learn that you give and control all food. Suggest you make her sit and wait before letting her eat and keep taking the food away then giving it back. I think its important that you assert your authority in this. Good luck!


----------



## wilfiboy

Mine bark if people walk past the fence at the back of our garden, which is rather annoying... Mable does it cos Wilf does and he started when neighbouring dogs barked at people going past. I do try to keep on top of it and bring them in if they are noisey  Stayed at my friends last year with no one passing heaven x


----------



## Kel

Hi Laura, Welcome!

My dog is FAR from perfectly behaved, I can admit it! But I do hesitate to write on here some of the things she does because it sometimes feels like "everyone else's" dog is close to perfect  So, if your dog is an angel most of the time, you are doing well!

Chloe also barks (and growls!) quite a bit at things going on outside. She thinks she needs to protect "her" cul-de-sac and backyard, I guess. I do wonder what our neighbours think as she is barking at them, but I am sure it is even more difficult to deal with in an apartment. I hope someone on here can give you some good advice on barking because I could use it too


----------



## holicon

Coco barks when people walk by in the garden, I'm trying to work on that. Also if he is in his crate and people come round he will growl at them, he is a bit timid towards people not sure what to do about that.


----------



## Happyad

Food guarding, basically any of the non James wb needs to put in her bowl bit at a time by hand and ideally with her virtually taking it from your hand. 
As a dog she is protecting her great good stuffs from those likely to steal it! In her eyes lol
Your role is to remind her that the good food comes from you and doesn't just magically appear in the bowl. 
Time and patience. 
Anyone with a new puppy, get your hands in the bowl, sit on the floor beside them, interact at mealtimes. Even just once a week, it all helps with future " it's mine"


----------



## Happyad

Ps one of my dogs is more nervous disposition and she barks at strange noises. The others just ignore. So remember all dogs are different.


----------



## Lauralou

Thankyou,

All your comments have reassured me that she isnt a badl behaved dog. 
I'm going to try the food approach with her and see how she gets on with that. Is it worth trying this when i give her treats aswell?

Thanks again


----------



## jools

I've started to make dexter wait for his food to sit and wait before hes allowed it as he growled at my younger one last week over a bone - also to hold his bone whilst he had a little chew then i pretend to ahve a chew (hubby thinks i've lost the plot)  but he seems much better now (thankyou Kendal - advice always cherished)!!!! P.s............i watched a lot of Victoria stilwell (its me or the dog) & she suggested when a dog barks do the sweep of the hands and say quiet - when he goes quiet give him a treat???!!!! Anything worth a try!! good luck j x


----------



## flounder_1

jools said:


> P.s............i watched a lot of Victoria stilwell (its me or the dog) & she suggested when a dog barks do the sweep of the hands and say quiet - when he goes quiet give him a treat???!!!! Anything worth a try!! good luck j x


I love watchin It's me or the Dog! What is the 'sweep of the hands'?  Lolly has just started to bark at noises outside too. So I'm watching this thread with interest 

We always make Lolly wait for her food. We put it down in her crate having made her sit and wait first. She now knows that she waits until we say 'ok' before bounding into her crate to eat it  Once the dog knows to do this its a good idea to get all the family members to feed her so she knows her place in the family. My youngest is 8 and can happily feed Lolly making her wait.


----------



## ali-s.j.

I'm teaching Izzy to leave her food when I put it down until I say she can have it - I do it with Phoebe, have also had issues with her guarding. I let them sniff around in each other's bowls when they've finished eating too. My butcher is getting me some lamb neck bones (he's really funny, doesn't want me to have ribs in case they splinter) and I can see that may be a flash point - will follow your advice (via Kendal) with holding and having a chew Jools


----------



## JoJo

ahh just read this, your dog isn't naughty of bad .. she’s a cockapoo  they are all great ...

All dogs bark, just some more than others, and the barking will be set of for different reasons ...

Canine behaviour is to protect their food, it’s a matter of us humans controlling this behaviour and trying to understand why they are growling etc .... 

Give her a hug ... and follow Adam's post above, its good advice  xxx


----------



## jools

flounder_1 said:


> I love watchin It's me or the Dog! What is the 'sweep of the hands'?  Lolly has just started to bark at noises outside too. So I'm watching this thread with interest
> 
> We always make Lolly wait for her food. We put it down in her crate having made her sit and wait first. She now knows that she waits until we say 'ok' before bounding into her crate to eat it  Once the dog knows to do this its a good idea to get all the family members to feed her so she knows her place in the family. My youngest is 8 and can happily feed Lolly making her wait.


How can i explain ............. the sweep of hands is your hands are down in front of you and when you say the command "quiet" you sweep them out from the centre to the side going in opposite directions (if that makes sense)!! Might be an idea to see if you get a link on I player of the epsiode x


----------



## wellerfeller

Hi, my dog Weller thinks he is king guard dog and sounds so very fierce!!! BUT............. he would run a mile if someone actually came in uninvited I'm sure. Its been a nightmare past few nights as we have had bedroom windows open and he was going off at everything so had to banish him back to the kitchen, I have to remind myself he is just doing his job 
As for the food posession I definately agree with those who have said to feed by hand, all meals at first if possible and then stay around once you are happy for her to feed from the bowl, hold the bowl, put your hands in the bowl, put a small amount in and when that has gone put a little more in, just so that hands near bowl means good things NOT STEALING


----------



## Dawny

hi im glad to say my wispa doesnt bark (lucky me)  if she does start i do the ceaser milan method and give her a little poke in the side to snap her out of it and then make her come away from what ever she is barking at, as for food a got all ages to take bones and toys away from her and then give them back when she sat down and waited, my niece liked to put her hand in the bowl and feed her (bless she was only 3 years old)


----------

